# How to prep for halter classes?



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Morning everyone! So I want to show my baby Henny in halter classes after I get him late August. I've never showed a horse, but I was in FFA for four years. So my question is - How do I prep Hennessy for a halter class? Do I clip him, and if so, how? What do I do with his mane? Do I need to use hoof polish? Henny has lighter hooves, so I don't think black hoof polish would be a good idea. Do I just trim his tail even, for what tail he will have. :lol: And he should have a show halter with a leather lead? Oh, and what should I wear and how should I present myself? Thanks for all the tips, guys! And of course I need to include some pictures of Hennessy, who will be registered with APHA  He is pictured at 3 days old, and he will be turning a week old today! I can't believe how stocky he is already.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

As a weanling, it is best to make sure the baby has been handled well and leads exceptionally well. Make sure you also practice setting him up and placing his feet correctly. You should take him to some open shows and not show him, just let him look around and get used to it, before you take him to a show where you will be putting him in a class.

For weanlings, the best you can do is keep them clean. I can clip my weanlings, so I usually clip their noses, ears, and if they have hairy feet. You'll want to band his mane if he had enough, or water it down and put gell on it. Clear polish is what you put on light hooves.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

This is how we present our weanlings:










Clean, clipped, and banded. The feet are squared, and we have a silver leather halter with a matching lead. In a halter class, you are allowed to pick up the baby's feet and put them squared. You also have to be able to trot with your baby.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Could I get away with just clipping the muzzle, face, ears, and feet? Or do I have to do a complete body clipping? I should also clip a bridle path as well, correct?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

We never body clip the babies, it takes away their natural shine. If you are going to be showing in winter, you can put lights on them and blanket them, but I wouldn't worry about that for the fall months. Just the head and the bridle path will do. If you're showing at lower level, they probably won't mind if the horse is fuzzy.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Well I do live in southern Texas, so we don't have much of a winter to speak of :lol: My QH mare barely gets the fuzzies, but my welsh pony thinks he lives in the Rocky mountains apparently. 

Thanks for the tips! As for me, what is the standard dress code?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

It depends. Usually the standard halter attire is black slacks, black blazer, and a white button up shirt with a hat. Though I usually just wear slacks and a colorful tunic shirt with rhinestones, because I like to be noticed. If you're young, I would go for something in between halter and full showmanship.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh I know the whole thing about being noticed. I have multiple shirts I wore when showing my animals, one being a lime green zebra print


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Are you doing open shows or breed shows?

If you are doing an open show just for experience, it shouldn't matter too much, but if you are showing APHA he will need to be fully clipped -- including body clipped if he has a long coat. Spray him with Premier Rose Oil and brush with a rice root brush after clipping and before you show. I also like to shampoo with the Rose Oil shampoo the night before a halter class only. You can also use a vacuum (or Shop-Vac with an upholstery attachment) to vacuum the colt prior to the class. He will need to have his mane banded and shortened to the width of a credit card.

You should dress professionally. A starched shirt in a plain color, starched dark jeans that are the proper length, a belt, buckle, boots, and a well-shaped cowboy hat work for open shows or smaller breed shows. 

If you are showing at a decent breed show, I would look into getting a suit that compliments his color and wear with matching boots and hat. What you would wear in a professional environment will be fine. Remember, that your shirt must have a collar under your blazer. The blazer lapels are not considered a collar.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I was going to start off in open shows, and maybe go up to more professional shows if he gets to that level. I just want him to experience the showing world at a young age, and I need to experience that as well. Where would you buy the premier rose oil?


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

That is one adorable colt! He's going to get some attention!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you, Spirit! He's my little cutie patootie


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Where in TX are you? Some stores carry it or you can get it online.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

South Texas, about an hour from Galveston.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok, well South Texas Tack in Brenham carries the Premier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tip  Would I need to cut a bridle path, or will banding the mane be enough?


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, he'll need a bridlepath, freshly clipped muzzle, guard hairs around the eyes (you can pluck them), ears, clean up under the jaw, and white legs are all clipped.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

All depends at what age you first want to be showing him. At 5 mths he will have shed all that baby hair & you will not require full Body clipping.To have them looking good for halter you have to have them on a good feeding regime,deworming & regular excercise.This is what gives them that bloom toned muscles, shiny coat & a trim not potty belly.Teaching them to stand quiet & squared,& able to trot nicely beside you on lead. The clipping,halter & polish are just the things that helps finish things off.:wink:
You have to be careful in your feeding of youngsters that they aren't overly fed & eating an unbalanced diet or they are prone to epiphysitis.
Showing youngster is fun & great learning for them.You have a cute baby there wish you good luck with him


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

He's a cutie!!! and his mama is a beaut!


----------

